# Máy sưởi nhà tắm thông minh 8 in 1 Yeelight YLYB01YL



## Soho (13/11/21)

Sở hữu những tính năng tuyệt vời của một thiết bị thông minh *máy sưởi nhà tắm 8 in 1 yeelight YLYB01Y*L mang lại người sử dụng những trải nghiệm thú vị nâng tầm giá trị cuộc sống.



*Các tính năng chính*:

 Được trang bị màng sưởi gốm chất lượng cao và động cơ Nidec từ Nhật Bản, tốc độ quay lên tới 1500 vòng mỗi phút, tăng nhiệt độ phòng tắm lên15 độ C trong 3 phút
Hỗ trợ nhiều phương pháp điều khiển bao gồm điều khiển Mi Home APP, điều khiển giọng nói và điều khiển từ xa Bluetooth , không cần nối dây
Tích hợp hệ thống sưởi, gió lạnh, thông gió và khô nhanh , ngăn ẩm ướt trong phòng tắm và cung cấp môi trường thoải mái hơn
Thông minh Chế độ lịch trình để sưởi ấm phòng tắm của bạn trước khi về nhà
3 cường độ sưởi ấm để lựa chọn, phù hợp với các mùa khác nhau
Đèn trần chất lượng với độ sáng có thể điều chỉnh, ánh sáng dịu không làm tổn thương mắt
10 biện pháp bảo vệ an toàn để đảm bảo an toàn
Hỗ trợ liên kết thông minh với Xiaomi…


*Thông số kỹ thuật*:

Model: YLYB01YL
Chất liệu: PBT + 15 phần trăm GF + V0 / PP V2 / PP / ABS V2
Điều chỉnh độ sáng: điều chỉnh độ sáng
Tên ứng dụng: Mi Home App store
Chỉ số kết xuất màu: 80 trở lên
Công suất đèn led: 15W
Công suất động cơ: 30W
Công suất định mức: 2250W
Công suất sưởi: 2200W
Lưu lượng gió: 240 m3/h
Trọng lượng sản phẩm: 4.96 kg
Kích thước (LxWxH): 32,50 x 62,50 x 17,50 cm
Chế độ điều khiển: điều khiển điện thoại di động / điều khiển giọng nói / điều khiển từ xa / điều khiển nút 
Cấu trúc động cơ hoạt động mạnh mẽ
Để có được một thiết bị thu hút người dùng với nhiều tính năng hữu ích như Máy sưởi nhà tắm Smart Bath 8 in 1 Yeelight YLYB01YL đòi hỏi nhà sản xuất phải nghiên cứu tỉ mỉ, cẩn thận. Chính vì thế Yeelight đã chọn lựa bộ động cơ cao cấp Nidec (Nhật Bản), công suất định mức 2250W. Bên cạnh đó, động cơ còn cho phép hoạt động với mức điểm áp thấp (24V).



10 lớp bảo vệ từ cấu trúc vật liệu, bộ xử lí phần mềm đến cài đặt bảo mật đều được tính toán chi tiết, đảm bảo làm việc ổn định, giúp kéo dài tuổi thọ đến hơn 15000 giờ.

*Tích hợp sưởi ấm – làm mát- chiếu sáng*

Với công suất sưởi lên đến 2200W, tốc độ tối đa 1500 vòng/phút, Máy sưởi có thể tạo ra thể tích khí nóng đối lưu 240m3/giờ đồng thời khiến nhiệt độ phòng tắm tăng 15˚C chỉ trong khoảng 3 phút. Cho hiệu suất sưởi ấm vượt trội với 3 cấp độ điều chỉnh linh hoạt. Loại bỏ trở ngại khi phải đương đầu với việc lưỡng lự, sợ hãi đi tắm trong những ngày trời trở lạnh.



Cùng một chức năng, thiết bị còn giúp làm ráo, sấy khô hoàn toàn phòng tắm một cách nhanh chóng. Tránh trơn trượt, té ngã và đặc biệt hữu ích đối với những gia đình có người lớn tuổi hoặc trẻ em. Đặc biệt hơn, nhà tắm được trang bị máy sưởi Yeelight YLYB01YL  sẽ trở thành phòng sấy đồ khi mùa mưa đến, giúp khô nhanh quần áo đồng thời xua tan mùi hôi ẩm mốc khó chịu.

Tránh trường hợp để động cơ “nghỉ hè” quá lâu, *Máy sưởi *được tích hợp quạt gió giúp không gian nhà tắm trở nên thông thoáng, mát mẻ hơn. Cho người dùng những phút giây thư giãn riêng tư thoải mái nhất sau ngày dài oi bức, mệt mỏi.

Không những thế, bạn còn tiết kiệm được một khoảng chi phí lắp đặt đèn cho nhà tắm bởi hệ thống đèn LED sẵn có trong thiết bị, cung cấp ánh sáng với cường độ lên đến 4000K và cho phép điều chỉnh độ sáng tùy ý.



*Điều khiển thông minh*

Máy Smart Bath 8 in 1 Yeelight YLYB01YL hỗ trợ người dùng sử dụng dễ dàng, thuận tiện ở mọi lúc mọi nơi thông qua nhiều phương thức điều khiển. Cụ thể gồm: điều khiển từ xa trên app Mi home, điều khiển bằng giọng nói bằng kết nối Bluetooth với các loại loa thông minh Al hay hỗ trợ liên kết với hệ sinh thái thông minh Xiaomi khác trong nhà.
Để được biết thêm thông tin chi tiết về sản phẩm, vui lòng để lại số hotline: 0934425678 để được tư vấn và hỗ trợ đầy đủ các thông tin. Soho luôn hỗ trợ khách hàng 24/24


----------

